# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Advertising Creative by GUCCI (Mario Testino Pwotoworks)

## votantai

​ ​ *Advertising Creative by GUCCI (Mario Testino Pwotoworks)* 
76 JPEG | 700x1000 to 1470x1000 | 41 Mb​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]  |  [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2653

----------

